# frog color "flaking" off



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

The color on one of my citronellas appears to be"flaking" off like paint off a statue. I got a group of them a couple weeks ago from a very reputable local breeder that i drove and met so there was really no shippping issues.
Ive never seen this before so any help would be appreciated 

thanks,
john


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I would suspect they are trying to hide under the rock or maybe some other abrasive object. Do you have a full tank shot?


----------



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

moss plants litter and one small piece of cork


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Apologies, looked like rock in the photo. Did they spend any time in a quarantine tank? Any signs on any of the other frogs? Did the seller have any idea?
I would consider moving it to a quarantine tank and possibly treating with silver sulfadiazine.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Reef_Haven said:


> I would suspect they are trying to hide under the rock or maybe some other abrasive object. Do you have a full tank shot?


oh yes, this looks like nose rub or abrasions to me


----------

